# Help



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Puzzled and confused right now due to conflicting info and no time to get visa via embassy channels. Is there still such a thing as a Shenzhen special economic zone 5 day visa for tourists, if yes can this be processed at Hong Kong checkpoint, and is there an official source confirming this, I'm a british passport holder, appreciate replies, thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

What type of vissa are you looking for? Work or visitors?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Patch66 said:


> Puzzled and confused right now due to conflicting info and no time to get visa via embassy channels. Is there still such a thing as a Shenzhen special economic zone 5 day visa for tourists, if yes can this be processed at Hong Kong checkpoint, and is there an official source confirming this, I'm a british passport holder, appreciate replies, thanks


According to the Hong Kong CTS website, Shenzhen Public Security Visa Office allows foreign passport holders to apply for a Chinese visa at the border. One would think that if this is the case, a Chinese visa can therefore be granted without waiting for long.

China Travel Service (H.K.) Limited

The Hong Kong CTS also does a collection service for Chinese visa applications in Hong Kong. This service takes at lease two working days - 

China Travel Service(H.K.) LTD


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Tourist visa as my original post, I understand I can get 5 day for shenzhen just show hotel booking and flights home, thing is I can't see this officially anywhere but I have heard 2nd hand that you can get at the HK checkpoint in no man's land, i would like to find an official source confirming this


----------



## clh_hilary (Sep 18, 2015)

Patch66 said:


> Tourist visa as my original post, I understand I can get 5 day for shenzhen just show hotel booking and flights home, thing is I can't see this officially anywhere but I have heard 2nd hand that you can get at the HK checkpoint in no man's land, i would like to find an official source confirming this


No man's land?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

As a British passport holder you can enter Honk Kong across the border from mainland China and have your passport stamped with a tourist visa at border control. No other formalities needed.


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

I think he wants to enter Shenzhen via Hong Kong, rather than the other way round. Googling "Shenzhen visa at Hong Kong border" gives a fair number of hits, although I'm not sure any are "official". 

The first in the list "gohongkong.about.com/od/traveltochina/a/Shenzen_visa_main.htm]Shenzhen Visa in Hong Kong - Helpful Information"

Seems a good place to start.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*checkpoint visa*

Yes correct, from HK to SZ, since informed can process at HK - SZ border, ie no man's land, takes about 45 to 1hr to process on the spot. do up to around 11 PM at night, good for British passport holder but not all nationalities.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Interesting article above though, don't know date, it says UK are excluded SZ visa on the spot at border yet I had someone call SZ border and they said UK nationals can get, interesting.


----------



## Capstan (Sep 22, 2015)

It did suggest the status for UK passports changes pretty frequently, but I think I saw in a linked page that it was currently available. As you say, no real way to know if the info is current though.


----------

